# Uzzi VPX in S bei 1.78m?



## mingus (26. März 2008)

Hallo

Ist das VPX in S noch fahrbar für einen 1.78m grossen fahrer? Langt da eine 410mm sattelstütze für eine vernünftige beraufposition, schlägt man sich die knie an?

BTW was kostet ein ersatzschaltauge?

Thanx

m


----------



## iRider (26. März 2008)

mingus schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ist das VPX in S noch fahrbar für einen 1.78m grossen fahrer? Langt da eine 410mm sattelstütze für eine vernünftige beraufposition, schlägt man sich die knie an?
> 
> ...



Nein! M ist die richtige Grösse. Der Rahmen hat ein ohnehin kurzes Oberrohr, selbst in M.
Ersatzausfallenden sind teuer, so 250 $. K.A. was die in Deutschland kosten, bestimmt aber das doppelte in Euro so wie ich die Preise hier kenne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fl1p (27. März 2008)

mingus schrieb:


> BTW was kostet ein ersatzschaltauge?



Bei Hibike:

150mm right 239,00 EUR
135mm right 199,00 EUR

Direktverlinkung geht leider nicht.


----------



## mingus (27. März 2008)

iRider schrieb:


> Nein! M ist die richtige Grösse. Der Rahmen hat ein ohnehin kurzes Oberrohr, selbst in M.
> Ersatzausfallenden sind teuer, so 250 $. K.A. was die in Deutschland kosten, bestimmt aber das doppelte in Euro so wie ich die Preise hier kenne.



Ich bin letztens ein vp-free in small gefahren, das mir sehr gut gefallen hat, besonders das tiefere sitzrohr im vergleich zu meinem vp in m.

Das oberrohr eines vp's in s ist 56cm, das des vpx's ist 55.24, sollte eigendlich kein problem sein?


----------



## mingus (27. März 2008)

fl1p schrieb:


> Bei Hibike:
> 
> 150mm right 239,00 EUR
> 135mm right 199,00 EUR
> ...



Sind die schaltaugen wenigstens vernünftig dimensioniert und stabil, wie zb. beim alten SC bullit (10mm alu)?


----------



## fl1p (27. März 2008)

mingus schrieb:


> Sind die schaltaugen wenigstens vernünftig dimensioniert und stabil, wie zb. beim alten SC bullit (10mm alu)?



Bei meinem m3 ist das schon in Ordnung, aber ich werde mir trotzdem einen Schaltwerksschutz kaufen...


----------



## iRider (27. März 2008)

mingus schrieb:


> Ich bin letztens ein vp-free in small gefahren, das mir sehr gut gefallen hat, besonders das tiefere sitzrohr im vergleich zu meinem vp in m.
> 
> Das oberrohr eines vp's in s ist 56cm, das des vpx's ist 55.24, sollte eigendlich kein problem sein?



Zufälligerweise bin ich auch 1,78 und fahre ein Uzzi in M. Das Oberrohr IST kurz. Wenn ich "Touren" fahre benutze ich einen 70 mm Vorbau damit man das Vorderrad bergauf besser am Boden halten kann. Wenn Du lange Beine und einen sehr kurzen Oberkörper hast könnte ein S gehen, ansonsten denke ich nicht.


----------

